# Do doves bite?



## Dovequestion (Apr 10, 2013)

I know they can probably pinch, ect...but does it hurt?
From what I've read pigeons seem to hurt more than doves.
Is there a certain kind of dove, pigeon or bird that can't bite?
If you think all birds bite which one would you say hurts the least?
Thank you!


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

About the only way a dove can hurt you is if they peck you in the eye. Our dove doesn't really bite unless he's REALLY mad at us (doesn't happen often), and even then, it barely pinches. He's much more likely to try to swat us with wing snaps.


----------



## Dovequestion (Apr 10, 2013)

Does it hurt when a dove swats you with its wing?


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Dovequestion said:


> Does it hurt when a dove swats you with its wing?


No. Like with pecking, I think it would have to thwack you in the eye to hurt you. Personally, I think it's funny when they do it.


----------



## Dovequestion (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

